# Forskjellen mellom masse og mye?



## TheBlockhead

Jeg har lært at ordet "mye" betyr "much." Men når jeg høre på nordmenn å snakke, bruker de "masse" mer enn de bruker "mye." Så spørrer jeg, vet dere forskjellen mellom disse to ordene?


----------



## winenous

One difference is that _masse_ is a noun, and _mye_ an adjective. So they are sort-of the equivalents of _a lot_ and _much_ in English.

In practice, _masse_ can be used without an article, so it looks a bit like an adjective. However, one practical difference is that, as an adjective, mye also has comparitive forms: _mer_ and _mest._ But you cannot say _masser_ and _messest_, or _mer masse_ and _mest masse_.

I think another difference is that _mye _should only be used with non-countable nouns. So you can have _mye mat_, but not strictly speaking (though you do hear it) _mye mennesker_ - it "should" be_ mange mennesker._ On the other hand I think _masse_ could be used with both types of noun_. _But here I feel I am getting on shakey ground, so I should shut up at this point and let a Norwegian take over_._


----------



## Ben Jamin

TheBlockhead said:


> Jeg har lært at ordet "mye" betyr "much." Men når jeg høre på nordmenn å snakke, bruker de "masse" mer enn de bruker "mye." Så spørrer jeg, vet dere forskjellen mellom disse to ordene?


Hovedforskjellen er  at "masse" er veldig uformelt, noe som "a lot of" eller "galore". Dette var enda mer uformelt for tretti år siden, og brukt stort sett bare av barn. Det var da umulig å bruke ordet som et regulært adjektiv, og for eksempel spørre "hvor masse er det?".


----------



## raumar

Ben Jamin said:


> Hovedforskjellen er at "masse" er veldig uformelt, noe som "a lot of" eller "galore". Dette var enda mer uformelt for tretti år siden, og brukt stort sett bare av barn.



Ja, og jeg mener at "masse" fortsatt har et barnslig preg, nærmest "baby talk". Det er et ord som foreldre bruker når de snakker til små barn, og det kan av og til brukes muntlig. Men "masse" blir feil -- eller i det minste veldig rart -- i mer skriftlig språk, som aviser eller offentlige dokumenter. 

Til forskjellen mellom "mye" og "mange":


winenous said:


> I think another difference is that _mye _should only be used with non-countable nouns.



Tja, det er hovedregelen, men det er ikke fullt så enkelt. Vi bruker "mye" også om ting som kan telles, hvis vi oppfatter dem som en masse og ikke som enkeltobjekter. Så jeg vil si at både "mye mennesker" og "mange mennesker" er greit  - vi kan tenke på "mye mennesker" som en folkemengde og "mange mennesker" som et antall enkeltmennesker. 

Og vi sier "Det er mye blåbær i skogen nå", selv om blåbær kan telles. Hvis noen sier "Det er mange blåbær i skogen nå", høres det nesten ut som om de har telt opp alle blåbærene i skogen.


----------



## winenous

Ben Jamin said:


> Hovedforskjellen er  at "masse" er veldig uformelt, noe som "a lot of" eller "galore". Dette var enda mer uformelt for tretti år siden, og brukt stort sett bare av barn. Det var da umulig å bruke ordet som et regulært adjektiv, og for eksempel spørre "hvor masse er det?".


Mener du at noen nå sier "hvor masse er det?"?


----------



## winenous

Hei @raumar

Jeg vil bare tilføyer at _masse_ som nesten synonym for _mye_ nå står i Bokmålsordboken. Det går ikke imot hva du skrev, men har tydelig fått en slags status som forbauset meg òg.

Om _mye_ og _mange_, jeg skjønner helt hva du sier. Jeg tror både regelene og bruk har tilsvarerende på engelsk (f.eks. _less _og _fewer_). Jeg mener at det er viktig å kunne hovedreglene, men likedan å ha greie over bruk i praksis.


----------



## raumar

winenous said:


> Jeg vil bare tilføyer at _masse_ som nesten synonym for _mye_ nå står i Bokmålsordboken.



"Masse" er nok ikke barnslig i alle sammenhenger. Når jeg tenker nærmere over dette, er "masse" mye brukt i situasjoner der man kan bruke "plenty" på engelsk. For eksempel kan jeg gjerne si: "Bare spis - vi har masse mat!"

Det er mer overraskende når en stortingsrepresentant snakker om å bruke "masse, masse penger":
Listhaug: – Dette vil koste masse penger

I dette tilfellet tror jeg hun sier "masse, masse" for å understreke at det er veldig mye penger. Altså noe i retning av "humongous amounts of money".



winenous said:


> Mener du at noen nå sier "hvor masse er det?"?



Jeg tror nok det er ganske uvanlig.


----------



## Ben Jamin

winenous said:


> Mener du at noen nå sier "hvor masse er det?"?


Ja, jeg har hørt ungdommen snakke slik, og sett i diskusjoner på nettet. Det er utrolig hvor slurvete daglitalen er.


----------



## Bautastein

Ofte blir en tekst mer elegant når man bytter ut ordet "masse" med "mye". Nettopp fordi ordet har et barnslig preg. Det er som når Oslo-folk avslutter setninger med "ikke sant". Dette, og overforbruk av ordet "masse", er eksempler på når man ikke må høre på innfødte nordmenn. Når jeg hører folk som prøver å lære norsk bruke disse irriterende uttrykkene, sier jeg fra med én gang: Ikke kopier våre feil! Når man først har begynt å si det, er det vanskelig å bli kvitt uvanen.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Bautastein said:


> Ofte blir en tekst mer elegant når man bytter ut ordet "masse" med "mye". Nettopp fordi ordet har et barnslig preg. Det er som når Oslo-folk avslutter setninger med "ikke sant". Dette, og overforbruk av ordet "masse", er eksempler på når man ikke må høre på innfødte nordmenn. Når jeg hører folk som prøver å lære norsk bruke disse irriterende uttrykkene, sier jeg fra med én gang: Ikke kopier våre feil! Når man først har begynt å si det, er det vanskelig å bli kvitt uvanen.


"Ikke sant" og "liksom" i hver setning er en viktig del av Stovner sosiolekt.


----------



## basslop

Det blir nærmest på en måte at ikke sant og liksom nesten blir litt sånn kan du si.


----------



## Svenke

Er det så fælt at språket endrer seg, da? Ingen snakker som oldemora si ...

Her er en forskningsartikkel om hvordan de grammatiske egenskapene til _masse _er i endring:

View of Norwegian masse: from measure noun to quantifier 							| Bergen Language and Linguistics Studies


----------



## Bautastein

Så lenge jeg har levd har det gått an å bruke "masse" på den måten, derfor høres det ikke moderne ut i mine ører. Det bare høres ut som du ikke er så god i norsk. I bunn og grunn handler det vel om smak: Du kan argumentere for, og vise til studier som beviser at Sputnik er god musikk, jeg kommer ikke til å like det av den grunn. Og sier du at du digger Sputnik, vil du ikke gi noe annet inntrykk på meg etter at jeg har lest disse studiene... 

Så for all del, snakk som dere vil, bare vær klar over at mange vil tenke at du ikke er så god i norsk. Det er greit at de som kommer hit for å lære språket er klare over det. Når det handler om mengde, er "mye" ordet som stort sett kan brukes overalt. Både i sammenhenger hvor du ikke kan bruke "masse", som for eksempel "hvor masse er det" vs "hvor mye er det", og til alle slags publikum.


----------

